# Need Mini near Cincinnati - Armrest Development



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

We need to test fit some leather armrest concepts into a real car. If you are interested, we will give you pre-production and later a final production unit. No harm will come to your car. No scratches, no nothing. We need if for 2-3 hours and you are welcome to stay and help out.

If you are interested, please contact us through our website at LeatherZ


----------

